# Squirrel,Dove,Deer Stew



## dm/wolfskin (Dec 10, 2016)

Yummy!
 A cup of rice, kidney  beans, tomatoes, onion, bell pepper, okra, corn and lots of spices. Might have to pop me a cool one with this stuff.


----------



## EJC (Dec 10, 2016)

I'd say that'll go good with a cold one! Nicely done.


----------



## Barebowyer (Dec 10, 2016)

Looks good Mike.....set me a place setting...LOL


----------



## robert carter (Dec 10, 2016)

Gotta have cornbread with that!!RC


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Dec 10, 2016)

I had Club Crackers with it. I'll see if Rhonda will make some cornbread. I've never made cornbread before. I had 2 bowls full of the stuff. I'm full as a tick.


----------



## Stump Shooter (Dec 10, 2016)

Looks good!


----------



## AllAmerican (Dec 11, 2016)

Great looking meal, I really like the spatula holder on the stove


----------



## sawtooth (Dec 12, 2016)

That looks tasty! I bet it's gonna generate a bunch of wind!


----------



## frankwright (Dec 14, 2016)

Looks good. Hold the Okra on mine


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Dec 15, 2016)

On my way to wilkes county i pass a road on highway 78 that says arnoldsville road. I might have to stop by and eat supper one friday night.  lol  Looks pretty good.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Dec 15, 2016)

But I live on Wolfskin Rd. You pass it too. Going to have to wait on the next batch, this one is gone.


----------

